# dog crate size??



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-size-crate-your-older-pup-adult-goldens.html

A female or a small male would be fine in a 36 inch, while a larger dog would be more comfortable in a 42. I think 48 might be overkill but if you've got the room, your dog will be very comfy! Just make sure you get one with a divider so you can make it smaller if needed while a pup.


----------



## ozzy (Nov 12, 2010)

oh wow, thank you for the link. it helps a lot!! I'm sorry for not looking for a similar thread first. this thread can be deleted if needed. thank you again!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

That's not a problem at all. The same questions pop up again and again and that's not a bad thing since other's are probably wondering the same thing.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Currently Bodhi is using *36" L x 24" W x 26" H *with divider, and two openings. The divider helps a lot especially when they are at puppy stage where you need to sectional off according to their growth.

Do you have any information of the SIRE and DAM?

Bodhi's parents were a good size for golden retriever.
His dad is 78 lbs and stands 23 1/2 " tall. 
Mom is 65 lbs and stands around 23"

Most likely I will upgrade Bodhi to 
*42" L x 28" W x 31" H* 
(but I will wait after 9 months)

As rule of thumb, you want to measure your dog. 
and select a crate that is at least *4 inches longer* (tip of nose to tail) and *4 inches higher* than your pet (floor to top of head)

48" L size is too big and very inconvenient for transport.
Hope this help what you are looking for, and best of luck to you.

I found this site while searching for the next crate: $74.50
1642DD Life Stages 42 Inch 2 Double Door Dog Crate Kennel Cage Midwest Homes For Pets
*
Midwest* Container 42x28x31 inch 1642DD Life Stages 2Dr *Crate* With panel.

Life Stages - 2 door - Size (42L x 28W x 31H) Cuts Housebreaking Time in Half by keeping puppy from eliminating in one end and sleeping in the other. Allows you to adjust the length of the living area as your puppy grows into its adult size home 

*FREE adjustable divider panel*
* Size: 42" Long x 28" Wide x 31" High*
* Weight: 42 lbs. (product) / 47 lbs. (in carton)*
* Wire Spacing: 1 1/2 inches x 5 1/2 inches*
* Steel wire gauge: 3, 6, 7, 9, 11, and 12*
* Black Electro-Coat Finish*
* Two Slide Bolt Latches*
* Tough Composite Plastic Pan*
* Fold and Carry Configuration - take it anywhere!*
* Plastic Handles for Easy Carrying*
* Rounded Edges - Safer for puppy*
* UPC: 0 27773 00484 4*
* Accesories: all 42" Quiet Time Beds
Designed for Medium- Large Breeds*


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

We have two because we have two floors. The smaller is the plastic kind and will fit in the car. The larger is wire and he will never outgrow it. But those wire ones are pretty heavy, consider that, too.


----------

